# Mavic carbone SL or Boyd carbon 50mm clinchers



## pataww2001 (Jul 11, 2012)

Looking for an upgrade for my 2012 super s

Trying to decide between the 2.... Anyone have experience with the both? Considerable difference in weight, price. 

Pat


----------



## mwags (Sep 22, 2011)

Can't speak for the Mavic's but the Boyd's are incredible for the money. I have the 50mm clinchers. Light for a 50mm profile. They pretty much do everything well. Hubs are smooth and roll forever.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have the 38mms....I kinda wish i wouldve gotten the 50mms.


----------



## Sammy Leopold (Aug 1, 2012)

What did you decide on? I am considering the Boyd 50mms as well. I would love to know your thoughts!


----------



## pataww2001 (Jul 11, 2012)

I haven't decided yet. Although I'm leaning towards the Boyd wheels.


----------



## kekek (Aug 18, 2012)

I was in a similar spot a month ago. In the end I wanted the consistency of the alloy brake track, coupled with a great deal ($840 brand new) on the Mavic's ended up with the Carbone SL.

Initial impressions after changing from Shimano RS10's (1900+ grams) is they are stiffer and smoother. There is some perceptible heft when trying to accelerate the cosmics (1780g), but otherwise I really like them. Haven't hurt or hindered climbing at all (from the RS10). I would imagine that the Boyd's are awesome, but I'm gonna give the carbon clinchers some more time for development before I pull trigger. To many stories about about carbon wheels (in general, not pointing fingers at the Boyd's specifically) and delamination/failure/poor braking, etc.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

The new Carbone SLEs look pretty interesting with an aluminum rim/track at 1620gm.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

some thoughts:

if you ride mostly flat roads with short hills, then the Boyds should be fine.

If you ride a lot of mountainous roads with long descents, then I wouldn't get either. The Mavics would be OK braking wise, but heavy. I'd opt for light wheels with alloy brake tracks like the dura-ace c24 or even RS80 depending on budget (the dura-ace are almost 400 grams lighter than the Mavics).


----------



## pataww2001 (Jul 11, 2012)

looigi said:


> The new Carbone SLEs look pretty interesting with an aluminum rim/track at 1620gm.


the SLE wheels are looking interesting to me....



stevesbike said:


> some thoughts:
> 
> if you ride mostly flat roads with short hills, then the Boyds should be fine.
> 
> If you ride a lot of mountainous roads with long descents, then I wouldn't get either. The Mavics would be OK braking wise, but heavy. I'd opt for light wheels with alloy brake tracks like the dura-ace c24 or even RS80 depending on budget (the dura-ace are almost 400 grams lighter than the Mavics).


I live in NJ, tons of my group rides are flat, however I do travel north where I'll do 6-7000 k elevation on some training rides, but hardly mountainous by any means

Pat


----------



## Bajaracer (Aug 8, 2012)

I am looking to get the Mavic SLR, I too was thinking about going to Enve or Boyd. The cost of those wheelset is a bigger step. I like the value prop Mavic offers with the SLR and SLE wheelset, 1595 grams and a wheelset that can handle pot holes and race days. Maybe not be the newest/coolest wheelset in the market but it fits the bill. They have come a long way in the weight department. Reading the Mavic interview in RBA this month, the gentlemen being interviewed said "Mavic will never be the lighest wheel on the market as they do not want scarfice reliability" I like that.


----------



## jesterjon12 (Sep 30, 2012)

Has anyone considered going to YISHUN Bike for a set of wheels? I've heard decent reviews, but once again, buying directly from overseas makes me a little nervous. I read in these forums that Boyd makes a good product and he's based in the U.S. and builds his own rims with overseas carbon. Perhaps does a quality assurance (QA) before sending off?


----------



## Sammy Leopold (Aug 1, 2012)

Newnan3 said:


> I have the 38mms....I kinda wish i wouldve gotten the 50mms.


I have decided on Boyds but am torn between 38 and 50. Why do you wish you had gotten the 50s?


----------



## pataww2001 (Jul 11, 2012)

Sammy Leopold said:


> I have decided on Boyds but am torn between 38 and 50. Why do you wish you had gotten the 50s?


I was also trying to decide between 38 and 50mm... Boyd told me to go with 50s, but said that the ONLY reason to consider 38's is because of the wind that we seem to have here in the NJ coast area in early and late season.


----------



## Dfrensdorff (Oct 1, 2012)

I have a question re. Boyd's....if you break a spoke, can your LBS fix it or are they considered an exotic that is unrepairable by anyone but Boyd? Thanks

Don


----------



## jesterjon12 (Sep 30, 2012)

My understanding with the rim size is not only wind, but also the weight of the rider (ignoring the stiffness of the rim to support the rider). I ride along the coast of Panhandle in Florida. I'm 205-210lb and 6'1".
Because of my weight, I always thought that I could handle a bigger flange b/c crosswinds can't push the wheel as easily. Yes? No? Maybe? :idea: Hence I"m looking at Boyd's 80mm rear and 58mm front. Considering dual 80's... but when the wind whips i don't want to wind up in the ditch via my front tire.


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

Dfrensdorff said:


> I have a question re. Boyd's....if you break a spoke, can your LBS fix it or are they considered an exotic that is unrepairable by anyone but Boyd? Thanks
> 
> Don


easily repaired. I think they use Sapim spokes.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

pataww2001 said:


> I was also trying to decide between 38 and 50mm... Boyd told me to go with 50s, but said that the ONLY reason to consider 38's is because of the wind that we seem to have here in the NJ coast area in early and late season.


I ride Boyd 58mm's and when it is gusty, you can definitely feel the front wheel move a little. The rims are fairly "V" shaped, so they do not handle crosswinds as well as the blunted nose shapes of Zipp or HED for instance. So if you do a lot of riding in windy conditions, maybe the shallower rim is not a bad choice.


----------



## jesterjon12 (Sep 30, 2012)

nightfend: If you don't mind... what is your height/weight and bike frame size.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm 6'5" and 175 pounds. So on the heavier side. But I actually have a set of both Boyd 58mm's and a set of Cosmic Carbone SL's. I like both sets of wheels. I'd say from a durability standpoint, my Cosmic's have been through a lot of abuse and still look like new and are perfectly true (2 seasons of racing).


----------



## jesterjon12 (Sep 30, 2012)

You're a rail compared to me: 6'1" and 205lb. I'm glad to hear Boyd's are holding up to your expectations. Why didn't you go up to 85mm???


----------



## Dfrensdorff (Oct 1, 2012)

Enoch562 said:


> easily repaired. I think they use Sapim spokes.


Thanks......


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

jesterjon12 said:


> You're a rail compared to me: 6'1" and 205lb. I'm glad to hear Boyd's are holding up to your expectations. Why didn't you go up to 85mm???


It was a compromise between an aerodynamic wheel and a heavy wheel. I figured either the 50 or 58's were the best compromise between weight and aerodynamics. The 85mm wheels are a little heavier.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sammy Leopold said:


> I have decided on Boyds but am torn between 38 and 50. Why do you wish you had gotten the 50s?


Just for the max supposed aero benefits on flats. But to be honest for most of the riding I do the 38s are the better choice.

Im also a relative lightweight (145 lbs).


----------



## odyssey12305 (May 17, 2012)

is rear hub on the boyd wheels loud?


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

odyssey12305 said:


> is rear hub on the boyd wheels loud?


Its sort of a muted zzzz....


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

depends on the amount of grease on the prawls.

If its too loud, add grease. I have the 38mm tubulars - absolutely love them. I use them for cross and they've taken a beating, still going strong.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Dfrensdorff said:


> I have a question re. Boyd's....if you break a spoke, can your LBS fix it or are they considered an exotic that is unrepairable by anyone but Boyd? Thanks
> 
> Don


I just broke a spoke this long weekend ride on one of my 38's and my shop said they can take care of it. However, I just got a new Powertap, so planning on getting it installed on the Boyd 38mm clincher, since I already have a set of 38 tubulars with a powertap. 
As far as the deeper wheels, I have a set of them too, but think the 38's are best all around wheel no matter the winds.

You can see the missing spoke in the rear haha.


----------

